# Irma Verhoef vs Marc Gefferie



## Andrew Green

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6500370861940934197

Highlights from the fight...  given the enterances I was really hoping to see Irma get a nice, clean KO early on.

Oh well, result isn't shown but it was a draw, 1 round each (2 x 5 min)

Thoughts on this sort of match?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6500370861940934197
> 
> Highlights from the fight...  given the enterances I was really hoping to see Irma get a nice, clean KO early on.
> 
> Oh well, result isn't shown but it was a draw, 1 round each (2 x 5 min)
> 
> Thoughts on this sort of match?



Well I was confused as why he did not hit her when she turned her back on the ground? 

I also saw that he picked her up and set her down on the matts, even though she had him tied up and he was not much heavier than her. I think upper body strength might be an issue here.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I feel dumber for having watched this, but it was hard to pull away. kinda like slowing to look at a car wreck.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## White Fox

I really don't know what to say


----------



## hilukasz

that is pretty crazy.


----------



## hilukasz

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I feel dumber for having watched this, but it was hard to pull away. kinda like slowing to look at a car wreck.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave



hahahha, totally agree.


----------

